# Lost 2 guns, and ammo storage question



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, we all have them, or maybe have even _been_ them. Anyway, nephew doing pills, a lot. Don't know exactly what kind, but it is a problem. Asked and got money from several family members, of course, claiming 'cause they need grocery money etc. (him and his "girl" have a 4 year old). 

You guys know where this is going. Ex hub calls me right before T-giving and asks if I have the 308. Nope, don't have that one. He's convinced it's gone from under his bed, and first suspect is nephew. Confronts nephew, yeah he stole it. Pawned it. OH! has all intention of getting it back when he gets some money.  right!

Let's say that I don't want to state exactly how I know, but I've confirmed that it is still in hock. AND discovered a dbl barrel 16 guage was sold outright (not pawned) a few months ago. We didn't even know we were missing that one! Same dude jacked that one too, from ex hubs house.

I keep saying "we" so let me kinda explain to yall that my ex basically considers all his guns are my son's and mine. 90% of them are always in my house, and if he wants one for any reason, he always calls and asks, and we get along fine with the back and forth. He also keeps my ammo pretty well stocked. But this sometimes gets us in trouble like the other day when he had to ask about the 308. We kinda lose track of what's where ya know?

So... aside from all the family drama that is certainly unpleasant and worrisome, this prompted us to do a serious inventory. I don't have a safe. Neither does ex. There are some arms loaded in the house in places me and my son consider to "grab in a hurry" if needed. I am comfortable with where they are.. and I am comfortable with the space I have all the others.

Question for storage is.. do any of you store your ammo in mylar bags with or without dessicant? Is there a reason not to?

I got some good mylar bag supplies recently for the pantry stuff and I have leftovers. We get UGLY humidity here.. so I can start scrounging those dessicant things from packages I guess.

We have a couple ammo boxes, the old metal can type. Everything else is just shelved, and I admit it gets messed around and strow'd about after a few trips of shooting, etc. 

I need to get a real serious inventory system for everything. Shoot, we might even have to go to a "check out" system like the library. :ashamed: I'm tired of not knowing exactly what is here, and how much ammo for each one we have. I used to work in materials management, and I'm having visions of an old min/max card system. Ha! I'm tired of that one little leftover cartridge rolling around.. grabbing a box of whatever, and finding it's go 2 left, another one half empty, etc. 

So I'm looking for yall to tell me how you store ammo without fancy stuff. 
I'm not gonna ask how much ammo you decide to keep on hand, 'cause I know I will get answers from 100 to 10,000's! I'll just have to go with what finances allow on that. 

Thanks much!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categor---=4414544&pg=1


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I might could (you like that expression - "might could"? makes perfect sense to me LOL) afford the steel cabinet kinda thing. 100 bucks ish? Lockable, would keep the PILL HEAD out at least. 
I feel bad for the ex 'cause yeah, he could get something like that and lock his. But shouldn't a fella have at least one defense arm "out" and ready for emergency? The thief nephew is not to come to the house since this has been found out. BUT, unfortunately, my other nephew, his brother, lives with my ex, as well as my niece, the sister. Even if my ex forbids the thief to come over, there's plenty of chance he could show up and be able to get in via his brother and sister. Not everyone in the family has the same level of willpower even if they know what's happened is very wrong. 

What a mess family is sometimes!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

elkhound said:


> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categor---=4414544&pg=1


Holy cow, I think I just got an idea for a home business. I had no idea the soft type gun cases could be so expensive. Need to put my sewing skills to work.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Good, old fashioned military ammunition cans are great for storing ammo long term, especially with a desiccant bag or two in the can. They are relatively cheap, easily found at any Army/Navy Surplus store and you can find them in many sizes. 

Just make sure that there are no rusty areas on the can, the seal on the underside of the lid is intact, in good condition and that all four walls of the can make an impression in the gasket. You will see what I mean when you open the can and the gasket is indented where the walls of the can meet the gasket.

Another way to tell if the can has a good seal is to see if there is a strong odor emanating from the can after opening. A strong odor is said to mean that the can seals well and does not allow odors to escape and therefore should not allow water into the can.

TRellis


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

IMO, nephew needs to be in jail. Maybe that would send a message to others thinking the same.
ETA, the message sent so far, from the nephew's point of view is that, I can do what I want and I won't be punished.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> IMO, nephew needs to be in jail. Maybe that would send a message to others thinking the same.


Agreed. I seriously doubt it could be done with our family. The grandmaw, my MIL, has expressed. no.. BEGGED that not happen. Like I said, the willpower of each family member varies. I got a hard education a long time ago on enabling and so forth. I'm over it now, but you can't convince people til they're ready. She always caves in the end. My ex naturally doesn't want to put this between his mother and himself.

While my newly created inventory list has the serial number and a picture of each weapon, we do NOT have it for the two that are gone. Can't really prove it. Frankly, you might think this is silly, but I don't want to involve law enf because I feel sure it would bring their curiosity to what all stuff we have. I don't care for them to know. Nothing illegal, I'm just too cynical anymore of who is the good guys.

Addiction does awful things to families. Many times damage that last years and even lifetimes. We already know the family get together in a couple weeks is going to be short a lot of people. It's hurtful and sad.

ETA saw YOUR edit. hhahahaa. I know! This is such a dilemma. I can tell you my son might believe he should receive a good hind end whoopin. But that would not cure what's wrong with nephew.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

partndn said:


> Agreed. I seriously doubt it could be done with our family. Frankly, you might think this is silly, but I don't want to involve law enf because I feel sure it would bring their curiosity to what all stuff we have. I don't care for them to know. Nothing illegal, I'm just too cynical anymore of who is the good guys.


You won't find me arguing with any of that logic either... You're in a tough spot.. been there too.. the shirt to prove it got stolen and lied about too... 

I wish you the best of luck. I hope nephew gets smart before he gets a life ruining education.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

partndn said:


> Agreed. I seriously doubt it could be done with our family. The grandmaw, my MIL, has expressed. no.. BEGGED that not happen. Like I said, the willpower of each family member varies. I got a hard education a long time ago on enabling and so forth. I'm over it now, but you can't convince people til they're ready. She always caves in the end. My ex naturally doesn't want to put this between his mother and himself.
> 
> While my newly created inventory list has the serial number and a picture of each weapon, we do NOT have it for the two that are gone. Can't really prove it. Frankly, you might think this is silly, but I don't want to involve law enf because I feel sure it would bring their curiosity to what all stuff we have. I don't care for them to know. Nothing illegal, I'm just too cynical anymore of who is the good guys.
> 
> ...


He would want to be in jail, in solatary, if he stole my guns.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks simi.

Allen, I understand and agree. It could come to what you indicate if my son and nephew find themselves in an environment for that to happen. My son is not the type to go looking for that, but it could present itself.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

A spreadsheet works for us, for keeping track of things. The sheet metal safes are... OK. When we moved, we couldn't find the key - and needed to move the contents ourselves... so hubs and I broke into it (about 10 mins) with a crowbar.

Keeps honest people honest, and guns away from little ones... is about all you can expect from these. That said, we still have 2.

We just keep a note of what ammo we shoot and update the spreadsheet later. OH... a silver sharpie works great for marking ammo cans - 9mm, .45, .308... what have you. I wanted to be able quickly know what to grab from the closet - it's lined in shelves, ammo on the floor because of the weight.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

should make deal to rehab or jail


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for now you need to do the one thing you have control over....secure those weapons.

if they want something ..only items being locked and secure will prevent more theft.


----------



## SupermansBabe (Aug 29, 2013)

I finally came to the point where I realized the only way to save my oldest was to have her in jail. Begged the cops to arrest her after I realized I would much rather look at her through bars instead of in her coffin. Yes, it can get that bad.

I also had to cut her out of my life for awhile after I realized family was just enabling her, me included. This situation is much more serious because there is a child in the situation.

I removed my granddaughter from her mother when GD was 3 and went to court for guardianship. Best choice I ever made. Guns can be replaced, children can not.

Yes, we spent a lot of time searching pawn shops for my husband's tools that were taken.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

SupermansBabe said:


> I finally came to the point where I realized the only way to save my oldest was to have her in jail. Begged the cops to arrest her after I realized I would much rather look at her through bars instead of in her coffin. Yes, it can get that bad.
> 
> I also had to cut her out of my life for awhile after I realized family was just enabling her, me included. This situation is much more serious because there is a child in the situation.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine how the hurt must be for a child of your own. So sorry, but glad you found the courage to do that. Thanks to you for taking care of the little one.

Ex came over yesterday and after going over the inventory I just did, and comparing with a few he has at his home, we realize another is missing. A very old 22 rifle that belonged to his papaw. That one really hurt sentimentally.

I am meeting with a law enf relative tomorrow (off the record) to talk about what all would happen if we did want to press charges. I'll evaluate after that and see what options are.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

So a friend here pm'd me that it's probably okay to store the ammo in original boxes as he knows of some shot that was decades old, with no special storage.

I'm gonna look for some more of those cans and grab some when I see a fairly good deal price.

I'm also gonna look at making a case for a couple rifles with some materials I have. The only thing I will need to buy is zipper.


----------



## SquonkHunter (Feb 24, 2008)

Allen W said:


> He would want to be in jail, in solitary, if he stole my guns.


I hear that. Jail of any kind is preferable to the extreme physical pain of ye olde medieval torture. gre:


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I can understand not wanting to involve the law and have them digging around, but I know for dang sure, this person would never step foot on my property or in my house again. If your law enforcement relative can get something "on the books" as a first step to a restraining order, maybe you can take that route. 

This is the problem I have with drugs..... to those people who say "they're only hurting themselves" have never had all their stuff go missing or been woke up at 3AM with someone raising hell or beating down the door asking for "food money"..... what a pain in the rear. Sorry you're having to go through it.  If he ever straightens himself out, I'd dang sure be standing in line for that "making amends" portion!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The missing items really need to be reported. At the very least a report should be filed and the statement "we have no idea who really took it" could be made. 

Although I'll admit we didn't report the theft of a .357 revolver my bio father absconded when he rode in our vehicle on a long trip. If that revolver had a paper trail history and we had the serial # it would have been. 

But gun thieves are NOT WELCOME in my house or vehicles ever again! 

I like the plastic ammo storage dry boxes. You can put desiccant packs in them and most can hold many rounds of ammo and small guns. There are also some very nice hard sided water resistant gun cases. If you have a used camera supply shop nearby they usually have really nice camera equipment cases which work well also. 

I don't like the StackOn "safes". I could pry one of those open easily. A fire resistant safe would be a much better choice.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Years ago hubby and I bought a nice big gun safe. It is taller than me. It was the last day of a gun show, and the seller gave us a great deal on it so he didn't have to haul it back to his shop.

As for the nephew, I'm sorry. He needs to be arrested, and he needs to rehab in jail. Let him go through withdrawal there. You aren't doing anyone any favors by keeping him around. His girl and his baby don't benefit from his presence. 

Grandma isn't doing anyone any favors by begging family not to turn him in. Nephew either needs to clean up willingly or unwillingly. How will Grandma feel if she prevents family members from reporting the thefts, and so he breaks into the wrong house and a homeowner blows him away? Wouldn't it be better to get it documented, have him jailed where he will have time for the drugs to wear off? And he will have time to think about his life and future.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

elkhound said:


> for now you need to do the one thing you have control over....secure those weapons.
> 
> if they want something ..only items being locked and secure will prevent more theft.


 I couldnt agree more on this. I used to be one that didnt think or worry about it until 2 meth labs were busted about a mile away. The mobile home park across the road about 1/2 mile away gets daily visits by the sheriffs dept. I finally broke down and got a good safe and bolted it to the floor. I leave about $50 bucks on the bar if someone breaks in I hope they take that and just go.......


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

to your op. i uas mil ammo cans, plastic ammo cans (dry boxes). gal plastic cherry jars. some loose some in plastic crtg boxes. some on shelves. i dont worry about ammo deterating.

step daughter and bf visited. went back to nc. posted on facebook about getting gun in ar and getting stopped by law with it. i checked and yep one was missing. called nc law and gave serial no and asked if they had gun. they did. i told them it was stolen. called local law and reported stolen and where it was. step daughter and bf both called and wanted me to say i loaned it to them. i refused since both have been in mental and drug rehab. bf took rap for possession of stolen property. doing 8 yr. adult actions have adult conciquences


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Allen W said:


> He would want to be in jail, in solatary, if he stole my guns.


I had a stepbrother from one of my father's failed marriages who broke in and stole my grandfather's rifle while it was in my father's "care" for safekeeping.

He's in prison now and out of my reach, but I think about him fairly often and wonder who I could send a carton of cigarettes to in order to drive the point home about how I feel about stealing from me.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

dkhern said:


> to your op. i uas mil ammo cans, plastic ammo cans (dry boxes). gal plastic cherry jars. some loose some in plastic crtg boxes. some on shelves. i dont worry about ammo deterating.
> 
> step daughter and bf visited. went back to nc. posted on facebook about getting gun in ar and getting stopped by law with it. i checked and yep one was missing. called nc law and gave serial no and asked if they had gun. they did. i told them it was stolen. called local law and reported stolen and where it was. step daughter and bf both called and wanted me to say i loaned it to them. i refused since both have been in mental and drug rehab. bf took rap for possession of stolen property. doing 8 yr. adult actions have adult conciquences


 
See, if that fella is doing 8 yrs or even 8 months, he must have some other strikes against him.
This is our problem.

I had the conversation yesterday with relative law enf. Here's what I found out:
The local police can see with the touch of a button, what items and who pawned them in our 2 local shops. The nephew's girlfriend has pawned a LOT of jewelry in the last 6 weeks. Don't know who is missing that stuff, probably members of her own family. 
We could report the rifle stolen without a serial number, and state who we suspect. He would be quickly and easily shown to have pawned such a rifle, and be arrested. Charge with larceny most likely. 
BUT Based on nephew's past, (he is 21), he has a charge of pot possession in 2007 as a teenager. He would get released, and look to a court date, and cost a bunch of money in lawyer fees, probably get probation and pay restitution. This would do nothing but drain the grandmaw's pocket. That will not do anyone any good.

So, I totally agree with you all saying he should go to jail or rehab, but a charge like this would not lead to that. I think with any decent lawyer, there's no way this would result in jail.

Found more stuff.. a nice bone handle folding hawkbill is for sale at one of the pawn shops. It was pawned by the girlfriend's cousin in 2012. There's no telling how long this has gone on, and just escalated in the value of what was taken.

Also, just to clarify, I think some of the comments might not be clear understanding that this stuff has not been taken from MY home. It was taken from my ex hub's house. The nephew is clear that he should not ever come to that house again. But with his brother and sister living there, you can't be sure. 

Why is my ex the town gathering place for all homeless nieces and nephews? I dunno. He has a good heart and didn't want to turn them away. His sister, their mother, has not been a mother to them for a long time. More sadness.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

partndn said:


> Well, we all have them, or maybe have even _been_ them. Anyway, nephew doing pills, a lot. Don't know exactly what kind, but it is a problem. Asked and got money from several family members, of course, claiming 'cause they need grocery money etc. (him and his "girl" have a 4 year old).
> 
> You guys know where this is going. Ex hub calls me right before T-giving and asks if I have the 308. Nope, don't have that one. He's convinced it's gone from under his bed, and first suspect is nephew. Confronts nephew, yeah he stole it. Pawned it. OH! has all intention of getting it back when he gets some money.  right!
> 
> ...


Call police and get nephew arrested. While he is in jail the "Girl" will be able to get food stamps at the expense of all of us...

Call the state pawnbroker licensing agency and get the pawnbrokers license involved for receiving stolen property.

This action might contribute something to keeping your nephew alive, or he may run into someone who will just terminate him on the spot.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

haley1 said:


> should make deal to rehab or jail


unfortunately, forced rehab almost never works. Not that is shouldn't be tried, but it will be a failure until the kid decides he doesn't want to do drugs any longer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The problem is that it will keep escalating until they do break into someone's house and either get hurt themselves or hurt someone else. Another problem is that when they break into that house they could be holding a weapon that could somehow be traced back to an innocent family member.

I feel for you, truly. It's not easy and dragging grandma into it is painful. But if this person isn't stopped they will become bolder and it will get much worse. Too bad you can't get Grandma to see how she is really an accessory after the fact and can get in trouble herself.​


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here if you have gun stolen from your home that was not secured in a safe, or have a trigger lock and they commit a crime using that gun, they can come back on you for not having it locked up. Especially not reporting it stolen. 
I realize this was from your Ex's house and his family don't want anything done to this nephew, BUT the nephew commits a crime with that weapon your ex can go to jail too...


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure we don't have that law here. Will have to confirm that. 
Stolen from your car when you're out and about, or whatever maybe, but not from your home.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

homemaid said:


> Here if you have gun stolen from your home that was not secured in a safe, or have a trigger lock and they commit a crime using that gun, they can come back on you for not having it locked up. Especially not reporting it stolen.
> I realize this was from your Ex's house and his family don't want anything done to this nephew, BUT the nephew commits a crime with that weapon your ex can go to jail too...


Sounds like a very anti-gun state. What if someone steals your car and runs someone over with it? Are you liable?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

You don't need a safe big enough to hold the entire weapon. All you need is one large enough to hold vital parts. A bolt action rifle with the bolt removed isn't worth much. A shotgun isn't going to sell for much if the trigger action isn't in it.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

first I would like to answer the quesiton answered,

I will try to explain th ebest I can put there are pictures out there too;

For long term storage or even a grab and go scenerio ( bug out or range) I taje ammoe out of package and place in vac. bags (i.e. food saver). now the tricks is, you can "flat pack it" and use a ruler or wood dowel etc. to seperate it into 10-20 round count packs and then cut and stack in an ammo can ( which btw as long as the seals are good is by far the best cost effective way to store ammo, rather its loose or packed)

when ya wanna go to the range, ya grab what ya need and go, easy to count and/or repack, here is a simple image, followed by a pretty simple image/statement that took me years to reach understanding.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I dunno if this will work but at this location is a simple ammo and a gun/knife/misc inventory trackign sheet
http://www.theprepperjournal.com/resources/


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

homemaid said:


> Here if you have gun stolen from your home that was not secured in a safe, or have a trigger lock and they commit a crime using that gun, they can come back on you for not having it locked up. Especially not reporting it stolen.
> I realize this was from your Ex's house and his family don't want anything done to this nephew, BUT the nephew commits a crime with that weapon your ex can go to jail too...


Here and they are pretty hard to understand. Where? and Who?

The nephew has already commited several crimes here, and possibly a few more that we do not know about.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Sounds like a very anti-gun state. What if someone steals your car and runs someone over with it? Are you liable?


If your keys are in it yes you are. There were 3 young kids skipped school and stole a pickup at a local resturant. The driver left keys it in to run in and get take out. The kids all underage to drive rolled the truck while running from the police, and one was killed. The parents sued the driver, the company he drove for, the police who tried to stop them. It was unreal... What about the fact the these kids skipped school, stole a truck, and no drivers lisence to start with...


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

edcopp said:


> Here and they are pretty hard to understand. Where? and Who?
> 
> The nephew has already commited several crimes here, and possibly a few more that we do not know about.


In Michigan and if the thief commits a crime using that gun the police will come back on the owner for not having it locked up.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

The way I see things is, the nephew and his cohorts will not stop stealing from other people and family until they are put in jail, have a religious conversion or is possibly killed on one of the thefts. People usually don't just wake up one day and say that 'I am going to stop doing drugs'. He needs help and denial is not helping anyone.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> The way I see things is, the nephew and his cohorts will not stop stealing from other people and family until they are put in jail, have a religious conversion or is possibly killed on one of the thefts. People usually don't just wake up one day and say that 'I am going to stop doing drugs'. He needs help and denial is not helping anyone.


I found that staring into the eye of someone else who promises to bury them in a ditch (and means it) can be a great eye opener.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

As my later grandfather said " some people just need a good butt kicking" I say your nephew is one of them and I hope you husband does it I would in a heart beat.

I would get the pawn ticket and get the Rifle back first, if doable.

lock the guns and rifles up, the only time I have a weapon out is when someone is home to use it. outside of that I have two Akitas and a Chihuahua that keeps people out.

Sorry to say this and meaning no disrespect but Grandma is not helping that boy, if he stays on this path one day he will meet the wrong person and it would be much worst the jail.

I hope things work out for you, prayers for your family.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bluetogreens said:


> first I would like to answer the quesiton answered,
> 
> I will try to explain th ebest I can put there are pictures out there too;
> 
> ...



I like the vacuum pack Idea , I have thought about doing it myself many times but we don't have a real humidity issue , and much of my ammo isn't being stored that long 

for rifle ammo I use the blue MTM boxes , but I reload and save the brass and if a box leaves with 50 in it I want 50 pieces of brass back in the box on when returned , I don't keep a lot of loaded rifle ammo a few hundred so no long term storage on that

but say for pistol ammo I will make up 100 rounds put them in a quart freezer bag label then put a wrap of masking tape around it , if the tape is broke I know it isn't a full hundred , then these bags go in ammo cans I still want the brass back but they need to be washed before they can be reloaded as the pistols toss them in the dirt 

filing cabinets I great for storing and being able to lock and they are cheap used , lots of companies and universities have moved to online records and freed up a lot of file cabinets , try University swap or similar used office sales.

being your situation , your probably going to have to lock up every gun that your not carrying on you 

a simple clip board inside the door of your locked metal gun cabinet or safe with log of who took it out when and when returned should handle your inventory


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

watcher said:


> You don't need a safe big enough to hold the entire weapon. All you need is one large enough to hold vital parts. A bolt action rifle with the bolt removed isn't worth much. A shotgun isn't going to sell for much if the trigger action isn't in it.


True. And if the safe is bolted down it might not be stolen. One of the things I like about a big safe is how difficult they are to move.

Do you think a drug addict is going to notice a missing trigger action before the guy at the pawn shop points it out for him?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the receiver has the serial number it is the gun , it is also usually harder to get in a small locked space 

bolts , barrels , stocks will all have soem value and will often have no serial number or at least no one will care , your best bet is to lock up the hole thing 

I see so many guns that they took the magazine out for storage , and lost it now the gun that would other wise work fine is worth much much less with no magazine as a lot of magazines stopped being made. or cost a mint when you do find one.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

homemaid said:


> In Michigan and if the thief commits a crime using that gun the police will come back on the owner for not having it locked up.


Does Michigan have a gun registration, I did not think that they did? Can you cite the law that says it is a crime if someone steals your gun? There is a lot of misinformation on gun laws and one of the worst people to get gun laws from is a cop

I store my ammo in ammo cans, each can labeled with the caliber. I just have a 2x6 running from floor up so that they can be stacked on top of each other without falling over


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I have terrible humidity and haven't had any issue with AMMO. I did have issues with the guns themselves, but keeping them well lubed up with oil solves that.

I just did a ammo count myself, found several types that are useless for me(including 80 rds for a .257R I no longer own!) and that I'm short on some types I thought I was good on. So ammo buying is on the schedule, and the useless stuff will be sold or given to family who can use those calibers.

I know that one family member stole a lot of stuff from me, and he's no longer allowed here. It was similar though, where his mom and certain other family members were always full of excuses and "Oh, but he didn't mean it..." even after he stole from them too. 

You can't MAKE someone rehab. Absolutely cannot. You can force them to attend classes, you can lock them up where they can't get the drugs. But as soon as they can get the drugs, they'll go back to using. Only a addict can decide to quit. (speaking as a alcoholic dry for over 20 years now)


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

As for the question asked by the OP, get a gun safe.

As for the question NOT asked...file a police report. Nephew needs to go to jail. If the report is filed you should be able to get the guns back from the pawn shop and wherever else they might have ended up.

As for Grandma and her inability to allow her good for nothing grandson face consequences for his actions...shame on her. She has made a choice on which family member she has chosen to love and cherish. The rest of you are supposed to be obedient little crime victims and just shut up and take it. Is there any love for the rest of you in that message? Any family member that did that to me wouldn't hear from me again.

Here is another way to look at it. How do you know that nephew stole them? Did he admit to it? Is it possible that someone else stole the guns, and everyone, including a Grandma is assuming that your nephew did it, so no police report was filed?

Why not file the police report, if you know which pawn shop has the guns, tell the police that too. Let them do their investigation then let the chips fall where they may? Maybe it wasn't nephew. Maybe it was. Only the guy running the pawn shop knows for sure. And he won't talk until the police start asking.

I do know one thing. The fact that you are asking about locking up your guns speaks volumes about your faith in the belief that there will be more break-ins and thefts. And when your ex runs out of guns, nephew will be breaking into your house.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

homemaid said:


> In Michigan and if the thief commits a crime using that gun the police will come back on the owner for not having it locked up.


Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll stay outta the family dynamics of the situation, as you seem pretty level-headed...

We have picked up several old Army ammo boxes, and make "kits" for one particular firearm inside each one. Like this: the .40 goes in this one, with about 500-600 rounds of matching ammo, its cleaning Bore Snake, some fluids, and one of those little tool kits needed for quick repairs.

That makes it all-inclusive. And quickly portable.

Ours are stashed around the house and stacked in a locking safe that is bolted to the concrete slab floor.

We, too, have had firearms "disappear." Its a violated feeling... :-/


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

If your guns are registered I would be afraid of one getting into the wrong hands. If your nephew happens to sell it to someone and they killed someone with it, it would come back to bite you or your ex. If it's reported stolen before someone is killed with it then you are in the clear.

Just saying.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been gone for a bit and had to catch up here.
LOTS of great ideas for storage.

TraciInTexas love the kits idea. Right now, my cleaning bores, oil, etc. are not in the same place as ammo or weapons. Your kits make total sense. "level headed" thanks, I am really trying to stay in my place as family is complicated. I can tell my ex I believe he is wrong, but I also respect what he's wanting to do. Right now, he is choosing to wait on the nephew who says he's going to get the rifle out of hock by a certain date, first week of January. We know that it will be held until February without going for sale. I don't have faith in this, but we'll see.

Tator Sorry if my posts have been confusing. It's easy to get off track when trying to tell a story with so many different relatives and stuff. My main inquiry was not about locking up my guns or worry that he would come here. It was more about ammo storage and how others approach it. I may be too confident, but I am not worried about this nephew and my home very much. I agree his actions could escalate, but he is lazy, and has taken things from places where he frequented. I have some pretty diligent watch neighbors. I can't afford a true safe right now.
And honestly, one would be nowhere near enough.

pete and bluetogreens you guys are organized. Like the spreadsheet ideas and I have vac sealer too.

wolfy glad to hear Florida humidity (similar to mine) has not harmed your ammo. Good to know.

I'm glad I don't live in Michigan from what I gather here. I'm not too concerned about registrations. We're dealing with all sorts of rifles and shotguns, not handguns. Of the large number of weapons we're talking about here, I think only 2 were purchased retail. Everything else was trade, sold individual, passed down, or gifted. 

So guys, if it was just me, and the guns were taken from MY home, he'd be gone, if just for an overnight. Not much would happen, as I demonstrated in post 24, but costing his family money who enable. I would do it anyway, but don't see positive result. 
I also agree shame on Grandmaw for beggin us not to involve legal action. I was an enabler myself many years ago. It's kind of an addiction in itself. You don't just meet someone who gives you the news one day on what's happening with your behavior and you go "oh ok" and drop it. You have to be just as ready to stop the enabling as the addict has to be ready to want to get help.

It's a comfort to see some here know what it's like to walk in the shoes where addiction is involved. You feel guilty no matter what side you're on. And it's hard to know what to do. 

Thank you everyone here for suggestions, concerns and prayers too.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

As of yesterday, we are now in possession of the kidnapped Remington 308. :thumb: I am so relieved.

It was awkward! I was in the pawn shop yesterday just to do a "check" of the situation, making sure it was not going for sale this coming week. I knew the end time was approaching based on when he pawned it. My son and I both wanted to make sure that if it got offered for sale, we would have a quick eye to decide if we wanted to grab it. The pawn shop owner would have offered me the lowest possible price, as he understands what all happened, and appreciates our business.

The 308 was still in its hock state. I was browsing, when the girlfriend came around the corner and saw me. She burst away back to the front of the store. Nephew was with her. How interesting? I continued to browse and the owner came and found me to say "they are here to get that gun out." They're gonna pay all the money? yep. Sweet! 

While waiting, I tried to reach my ex on the phone several times. Couldn't get him to answer. My son was out of town. I followed them out the door when they were done and said "do you just want to give that to me now?" They both quickly stated they were headed straight to my ex's. Sure enough, they came through and delivered it as they said. 

I was wondering who in the family must have given them the money to get it out. Then, my BIL said I bet tax refund. That makes sense. They haven't worked steadily, but whatever was held, I'm sure they got back as low income status. I really think if this had happened over a different 3 month period of the calendar year, we wouldn't have seen him pay it out. 

It's still sad. The lady who cleared them out for the pawn shop knows the girl and her family for many years. She told them how disappointed she was and that they would not want to be bringing in other items after this. Girlfriend gave her the story about how they are going to get straight and see a doctor and everything.. and blah blah. They have been saying that ever since Thanksgiving when they got busted with everyone knowing this. To our knowledge, they have not taken steps to do anything factual. 

Some positive results: I have now got a good inventory list, pictures, and serial numbers of everything recorded. Also made us do a good cleaning of everything, which needed doing anyway. Identified some shortages and overages in ammo calibers. (well, there is never an overage, but you know what I mean).

I am just happy to have it back. The double barrel 16 guage will never come back. That one was sold to the shop outright, not pawned, and is long gone last summer.

The anger and hurt of having family steal from you is hard to swallow. Separate from dealing with that, I do hope and pray they find some way to change the direction their life is on. 

Well, we carry on!!


----------

